# XmlBeans und Xpath



## Loki2 (9. September 2005)

Hallo

   Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit den Apache XmlBeans und dessen XPath funktion.
   Ich möchte mit SelectPath das Element haben welches myParameter heißt. Laut der XPath Syntax müsste das so aussehen:

```
String queryExpression =
 			&quot;declare namespace s='http://www.mynamespace.org' &quot; +
   		&quot;.//s:Parameter[@name='myParameter']&quot;;
   
   		XmlObject[] ref = (XmlObject[])xml.selectPath(queryExpression);
   		for (int i = 0; i < ref.length; i++)
   		{
   			System.out.println(ref[i]);
   		}
```
 
   Das funktioniert aber leider nicht. Ich bekomme immer die Fehlermeldung:


```
Exception in thread &quot;AWT-EventQueue-1&quot; java.lang.RuntimeException: Trying XBeans path engine... Trying Saxon... FAILED on declare namespace s='http://www.mynamespace.org' .//s:Parameter[@name='myParameter']
```
 
   Nehme ich folgenden Pfad...

```
&quot;declare namespace s='http://www.mynamespace.org' &quot; +
    		&quot;.//s:Parameter/@name&quot;;
```
   ...funktioniert das wunderbar und ich bekomme alle Parameter Elemente die ein name Attribut haben.

   Auf der HP der XmlBeans steht: For full XQuery and XPath support, be sure to download the Saxon XQuery processor (version 8.2 and above) at the Saxon site.

   Das habe ich gemacht und es getestet und das funkiotniert. Saxon ist definitiv korrekt installiert.

   Ich habe auch schon alle möglichen Variationen der query ausprobiert aber leider alles ohne Erfolg.

   Ich hoffe hier kann mir irgend jemand weiterhelfen. Das wäre wirklich super.

   Vielen Dank und schönes Wochenende.

   Gruß und so
   Loki2


----------

